# How to add movies to my iPod?



## au_kishore (May 5, 2010)

Please help me in adding movies/videos to my iPod Nano (5th Gen).


----------



## maceman69 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Au Kishore,

Just go to a website where you can download them.
There are free and pay sites. Go to Google and write "movies for iPod Nano" add word "free" if you want 

Or is there some other problem?


----------

